# My two year old horse looks like a yearling. When will she fill out?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

On the average I would say most Horses tend to fill out about 4, but may not be completely filled out till 6. 
Some breeds like Drafts take even longer

.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think she looks fine, like a young two year old. I wouldn't say yearling, then again my yearling was tiny. He's two now and hasn't changed a bit. (I'm sure due to lack of nutrition, I sold him as a yearling and I'm very upset with his care)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew a QH gelding who was small like your girl as a 2yo (he's the same age as my Aires, so he's now almost 4.5). He was fat, but short as heck. He looked like a pony compared to the rest of the geldings when they were all turned out (the average height was about 15hh). My gelding was 15hh as a 2yo, so Bo seemed especially short to me. They were being broken out at the same time and the BO would work Bo first, then Aires. 

Anyway, as far as I know, he's about 14.3hh as a 4yo right now (and still a chunker).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Shes already got a good build to her- shes built like our big ol gelding is- same color pattern and all, lol. 

She might not be a 16 hander but then again- she might be! Lol. It can happen but youll just have to wait and see- if she dont get real tall i predict she fills out to be a big build- classic appaloosa.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope you're all right! I'm not worried so much about height (another hand at least and I'll be happy, and I can't see her NOT growing another hand - what horse stops growing at two?) but she's just so small otherwise, especially if you compare body to head. I have not had one single person accept the fact that she's two without SOME kind of remark about how small she is, and more than once I've heard "Is that your yearling, the new appy in the paddock?" *sigh*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you "concerned" that her head looks too big or too small for her body? If you think it's too big, I could show you pics of Aires that would make you pee yourself laughing because he's so disproportionate. Heck, he's STILL not grown into his noggin and he's 4.5. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Shes just a late bloomer- she really aint all that small for a two year old-- not saying its a sure thing but most late bloomers get the biggest.. and over night too, lol.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Are you "concerned" that her head looks too big or too small for her body? If you think it's too big, I could show you pics of Aires that would make you pee yourself laughing because he's so disproportionate. Heck, he's STILL not grown into his noggin and he's 4.5. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope! Her head does look big in relation to her body. I'm taking it as a hopeful sign that her body will catch up to her head. (though her head is tiny too - she needs a pony bridle currently).

Though I still wouldn't mind seeing the pictures because it sounds adorable


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine was very much like that until about 2 1/2 and at 3 1/2 he did a huge growth spurt. When you say two do you mean just turned two or 2 1/2?? Mine looked small and gangly for the longest time, at 4 now he is 15.3 but will never be a chunky monkey as he is a QH/TB, with the mind of a QH and the body of a TB.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> Mine was very much like that until about 2 1/2 and at 3 1/2 he did a huge growth spurt. When you say two do you mean just turned two or 2 1/2?? Mine looked small and gangly for the longest time, at 4 now he is 15.3 but will never be a chunky monkey as he is a QH/TB, with the mind of a QH and the body of a TB.


I have in my original post not only her age but her birth date :wink:

She's two years, three months. Born May 5th, 2011. I'll be waiting with the height tape for that growth spurt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires as a 2yo. He's two years and twenty days in this pic, which was taken the day I bought him (5/27/11).









Aires as a 4yo. I think this was taken right around the end of May (of this year, of course).








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay that first picture actually looks relatively proportional to me. The second one makes me awwwww with his big huge noggin.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In the first pic, his head is big enough for a large horse halter (bought him a large nylon horse halter and had to return it three weeks later because it was too small). In the second pic, that's a draft size halter he's wearing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> In the first pic, his head is big enough for a large horse halter (bought him a large nylon horse halter and had to return it three weeks later because it was too small). In the second pic, that's a draft size halter he's wearing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: Holy cow! I wonder if he'll grow into it or have a big head forever


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm really hoping he grows into it. Honestly, what I'm hoping he'll end up looking like is a lightly-built Percheron with pinto markings (he's a Percheron/paint cross). He's currently 16.2hh and will hopefully gain another inch or two before filling out (his sire was a 15.1hh APHA and his dam was a 17.2hh Percheron).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh , an, I have a 2 year old thats smaller than that! He is a Foundation bred qh and im convinced his breeder didnt feed him right....god knows he wasnt dewormed right! He just got to 13 hands at the butt, and henis very scrawny and girly looking like a yearling. He is also a May 2011 baby!

The breeder, term used loosely, says his line grows really slowly. Its prob the same with your girl! She will catch up  Im hoping my boy does the same.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

That picture of her and Jack in the wash stall is so cute!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried. Horses, like people, mature at different rates. 

When something is worrying me I ask myself, is there anything I can do to fix the problem I'm worried about? If the answer is no, then I stop worrying. There is no point, it is completely futile, you just have to see how it plays out. 

Just give her time. I wouldn't break her as a two year old though. Wait a year and reassess.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Saskia said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. Horses, like people, mature at different rates.
> 
> When something is worrying me I ask myself, is there anything I can do to fix the problem I'm worried about? If the answer is no, then I stop worrying. There is no point, it is completely futile, you just have to see how it plays out.
> 
> Just give her time. I wouldn't break her as a two year old though. Wait a year and reassess.


I'm not breaking her as a two year old. I'm not sure what gave you that impression. If I put a saddle on her she would snap in half. 

She is bridle trained, but that took all of ten minutes - "Here, take this bit." -"Okay, no problem!" aaand that was that, and she takes it willingly now. *shrug*


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny is 16 months and is currently 13.1. He string tested to be 15 hands on the dot just like your pretty little girl. I would definitely not think she's a yearling, she's too mature looking. Though I'm around a yearling every day so I'm a bit used to what they look like LOL. She'll grow in time, just gotta wait. Under your care I'm sure she'll sprout up like bamboo. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Shoebox said:


> I'm not breaking her as a two year old. I'm not sure what gave you that impression. If I put a saddle on her she would snap in half.


I didn't think you were, I was just sharing my opinion.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She will fill out and grow up, she's still just a baby. I'd be more concerned about her freaked out eye in every photo. Is she usually like that, or is the camera new to her?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

AlexS said:


> She will fill out and grow up, she's still just a baby. I'd be more concerned about her freaked out eye in every photo. Is she usually like that, or is the camera new to her?


No, she's got appy eyes. A "Perfect Appy Eye" Should have visible white sclera around the eye when it's resting in a normal position apparently (I didn't know that till I asked the woman I bought her from and looked t up) I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first but I'm getting used to it. They aren't ALWAYS like that (like if she's sleepy or something) but yeah, they've got the big wide eyes.

Though in the bath picture she was definitely a bit more wide eyed than usual.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Not familiar with Appy's so will take your word for it.


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Not familiar with Appy's so will take your word for it.


She's right AlexS. Unless my Appaloosa is falling asleep, I can always see some white around his eyes. Apart from when he's stressed or very alert, you can also see more white when he's inquisitive or being sneaky, amongst other things. 

Shoebox, she is gorgeous and I am sure she'll fill out and grow taller. I got my Appaloosa when he was 2 and a half and he has filled out considerably in the past year and a half (and also grew a bit height-wise). All the other Appaloosas where he stays are older and much, much chunkier. I remember the breeder I bought him from telling me they do take their time to fill out. All the best with your gorgeous mare!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

SleipnirCB said:


> She's right AlexS. Unless my Appaloosa is falling asleep, I can always see some white around his eyes. Apart from when he's stressed or very alert, you can also see more white when he's inquisitive or being sneaky, amongst other things.


Odd creatures, glad I don't have them, I would always be freaked out.


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Odd creatures, glad I don't have them, I would always be freaked out.


Haha, it takes some getting used to, but I totally love it now. All other horses look waaaay chilled to me because I am so used to the white around the eye. It's a really cool gauge of how he's feeling and I can see whether he's really scared of something or whether he's just acting scared and testing me. Although I suppose it's possible to see that with all horses, but with them it's so much easier.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love her Appy eye! I agree with the previous posters that she may just be a late bloomer, but likely nothing to worry about! I picked up my March 2011 gelding in March 2013; he was barely 14hh and looked like a gangly, hip-high yearling. In just these 5 months, he's up to a currently-level 14.2 hh, gained 100 lbs, and has muscled out quite a bit. Now looks more horse-like than colt-like. She may take time, or she may have a sudden growth spurt that surprises you.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

The appy eyes do take some getting use to. But it's REALLY easy to tell when they're scared of something. They go all wide eyed like a cartoon.

Op, I think she'll grow and fill out and look better in another year or two.  I have a feeling my yearlings going to look like her as a 2 year old, he's a slow-grower/late bloomer.


----------



## Horse Lover Girl (Aug 23, 2013)

For your horses age and breed she is looking great. I would expect her to mature around 4-5. Appaloosas tend to be on the smaller side longer. Often you can speed the process up some with supplements to boost their health and growth but I would say it isn't necessary with her. She looks really good for her age and breed.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd give her time and see what she does. My first colt was barely 14 hands at 2 1/2 (parents were 14.3 and 15 hands), I thought he'd just be a small horse, and although I'd hoped he'd be 'for me' I had lots of nephews and he definately had the temperment to be a great kid's horse! So imagine my suprise when he topped out around 16 hands (turned out all the foals from that mare were late bloomers). My next colt was a year younger (parents were 15 and probably 15.2) he was 15.1 at 2 1/2, and also topped out around 16 hands (side note, this one was an appy), so you just can't tell til they get there! 

On another note, other then the 3rd pic, I don't think she looks freaked at all, and I'm not an appy person (the one previously mentioned was the only one I ever had, and he didn't have appy eyes), and for sure don't like to see whites in the eyes (not ment offensively, just a preference).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Better they grow slower than faster. There was a trend amongst qh people to get the foal off the mare at 3 mos. then "grow 'em fast". I saw two year olds that looked like long 3 yr olds. It became apparent that these big grown babies were having joint problems.


----------

